# Freezing Shredded Cabbage?



## Head Roller (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried freezing cabbage? I have quite a bit and will need to get it all out of the ground before the end of the month. I usually use cabbage in my salads, but thought that freezing it for addition to soups and casseroles may work.... I have a vacuum sealer.

FYI - As much as I adore cabbage, I HATE sour kraut, so canning it is a gross thought for me.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I freeze it all the time. Blanch it - if it's already shredded, all it takes is a few seconds in the boiling water. Dump in an ice bath to cool it off, drain it, and then freeze in whatever sized amounts you want. It's no good for any dish where you want crunch, but it's great for soup, cooked cabbage etc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Never froze it but I dehydrate it all the time.


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 24, 2010)

Our Little Farm said:


> Never froze it but I dehydrate it all the time.


How do you cook with that? Is it just for soups?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I rehydrate it if we want just cabbage, or use it in soups and casseroles.


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you!!! I think I will try both methods and see how I like them.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Linda Zeidrich has a recipe for freezer pickled cabbage in her Joy Of Pickling book. Since it is a freezer recipe, you could easily play around with your quantities and veggie mix.

FREEZER PICKLED CABBAGE

Source: Ziedrich The Joy of Pickling
Makes 4 pints

2 pounds shredded green cabbage
1 cup shredded green bell peppers
1 cup shredded onions
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tbsp pickling salt
2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
Optional Spices
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp celery seeds

In a bowl, toss the shredded vegetables with the salt and let stand 2 to 3 hours.
Drain the vegetables, pressing out excess liquid. Combine the sugar and vinegar, stirring to dissolve the sugar. (Optional: heat and cool the syrup before pouring the syrup over the drained vegetables and mix well.
Pack the vegetables and syrup in freezer containers and freeze.
Thaw for about 8 hours in refrigerator before serving.


----------

